
Introducing Xubuntu core - bsg75
http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
======
pvdebbe
Not a many years back one could easily include an office suite and usual round
of apps in 600 MB. What's up with the bloat?

~~~
72deluxe
I am intrigued too - what's taking up all the space? Hires desktop images or
something?

It would be interesting to see an analysis of the space and how it is used.

~~~
th0br0
I wouldn't be too surprised if the increase in scripting language usage and
maybe even better debugging support were partially at fault here.

~~~
pyrophane
That seems reasonable. If more default apps depend on a full python/ruby
install to operate, that would certainly have an impact on the overall size of
the image. Also, mono is used in many desktop apps now.

------
jtolds
>> Is this related to Snappy, Ubuntu Core, or Convergence?

> Nope, sorry for the confusion in the name!

this answer is missing a troll face emoticon

------
Sir_Substance
That's excellent, the first thing I have to do with new machines is always
strip out the distros favorite tools and install the ones I use.

~~~
beefsack
If the first thing you're doing is removing packages then you might want to
consider a different distro. Arch is a brilliant choice for people who want
minimal footprint high performance installations.

~~~
Sir_Substance
Arch goes too far the other way. For example, it doesn't support my wireless
card(s) out of the box.

There's nothing particularly power user about preferring to use VLC over
Parole, when I install new windows machines I remove windows media player and
install VLC.

My ideal os comes with: _A desktop_ All the drivers I need _A tool to get
extra software (Internet explorer will do for windows, a terminal + apt-get
/yum/pacman/pkgng for _nixes)

If I wanted to start at a command line and build my way up, I'd definitely
pick FreeBSD. Really what I want though is _just_ the desktop. Anything that
sets file preferences will probably get uninstalled.

------
buro9
This seems like the perfect desktop for i3.

Edit: i3 window manager: [https://i3wm.org/](https://i3wm.org/)

~~~
ido
Assuming you mean Intel i3 CPUs - these are more than fast enough for plain
vanilla Ubuntu (not that there aren't other reasons to want a minimal system).

Even (new) celeron/sempron are probably plenty fast for Ubuntu.

~~~
sauere
Pretty sure he is refering to i3, the tiling window manager software.

~~~
ido
Ah ok! Never heard of it.

~~~
buro9
Yeah the window manager.

I only want a tiling window manager, a couple of browsers, Sublime Text 3, and
access to the internet.

My personal opinion is that i3 rocks, and and that I don't need all of Ubuntu
or Xubuntu. I don't even need Rhythmbox or Thunar. Just give me the bare bones
of a modern Linux upon which I can install i3 and add just the few things I
need.

~~~
jhalstead
Any recommendations/guides for how to get i3 running in Xubuntu Core using
VirtualBox on a MacBook Pro?

~~~
mmozeiko
[http://i3wm.org/docs/repositories.html](http://i3wm.org/docs/repositories.html)

~~~
a3n
I probably followed the instructions on that page for using the i3 repos, but
it's been long enough that I can't remember doing it or how I did it. But I am
using their repos. I don't notice anything explicitly different or better, but
i3 isn't one of those things where you're waiting for a new gizmo with
anticipation; it just puts up your windows and shuts up about it.

I'm on LinuxMint.

------
theandrewbailey
I tried this last week, but I canceled the install because the mini.iso didn't
have NIC drivers for what I was installing it on. I decided to use the
official Xubuntu image instead. (I didn't see/remember the community core
images.) My hope is the proper images will have the same driver set as the
official ones.

------
travjones
The netinst allows you to download the packages you manually select during the
install. Wouldn't this allow you to install a minimal system with only the
packages/apps you want? So this ~600MB "core" option is really for people with
unreliable internet connections, or otherwise don't want to install via
TCP/IP, right? Or, am I missing something?

------
STRiDEX
Great for a slimmer virtual machine.

------
davidp
FYI, this is not available for Trusty Tahr (14.04). I only skimmed to find the
link to mini.iso and didn't notice the article omitted references to 14.04. My
mistake, but sharing here in hopes of saving someone else some time.

~~~
bsg75
[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD](https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD):

Ubuntu 15.04 "Vivid Vervet" Ubuntu 14.10 "Utopic Unicorn" Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
"Trusty Tahr" Ubuntu 12.04 LTS "Precise Pangolin"

------
mk44
I love this for a development VM! I wanted this for a long time: an ubuntu-
based linux that doesn't have the non-development application. Thank you for
creating this!

------
listic
What's the meaning of a caret here?

~~~
floriancargoet
It's not a real package name, it's a tasksel task.

Quick explanation:
[http://askubuntu.com/q/211912](http://askubuntu.com/q/211912)

Differences between apt-get and taskel:
[http://askubuntu.com/a/257172](http://askubuntu.com/a/257172)

~~~
koenigdavidmj
This used to be done by metapackages (a .deb containing no files but having
dependencies on everything in...GNOME, for instance). Why this new thing?

------
k__
Wonderful.

I already switched to Xfce on Mint/Ubuntu.

------
malkia
Should try it out in crouton.

------
jebronie
Somebody needs to disrupt the Ubuntu deployment.

